
Mid air airplane repair: Troubleshooting at WhatsApp [video] - srijan4
https://codesync.global/media/mid-air-airplane-repair-troubleshooting-at-whatsapp/
======
yetihehe
Debugging live in erlang and code hot-loading is addicting, but sometimes one
small mistake means you blow up a server or even whole system. And it really
feels like mid air airplane repair, especially when your server is serving 1M
events a second and you try not to drown your console in debug output. One
mistake and your terminal is blocked trying to display several GB of text.

